# more of those darn boring sunset shots



## vonnagy (Mar 9, 2004)

*ribs ksmattfish* :mrgreen:

I had gut feeling tonight would be a good'un for sunsets  enjoy!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, well, "darn boring"... *NOT*!!!

(Hey, your avatar kiwi's having a better week this week, hm?)


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, great stuff!


----------



## PhotoJoe (Mar 9, 2004)

Um....boring? No. Not boring. Very lovely shots indeed.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 9, 2004)

Sunsets are extremely over photographed, yet good ones are always nice to see, and we all keep shooting more of them


----------



## Jay Carota (Mar 9, 2004)

Very nice!!  The second shot is amazing.  I really like the gradient from yellow to orange/red.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 9, 2004)

awesome, as always.  
man, everytime i open one of your photos, you outdo yourself.  in some really cool ways, you lead a pretty rich life, eh? nice thing is, through your work, we can see that you know it and appreciate it.
bravo.


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 9, 2004)

That first one is incredible although the second one is good too.


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 9, 2004)

I love the first one mark! Second one is also awsome.
Im also diggin the new avatar.. Whats the history behind this kiwi fella?


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 9, 2004)

:blulsh2: geeze thanks for the nice words, these pics were a matter of conindence, they had a hip hop band playing on a stage close to where took the fotos, but i got distracted by the sunset and ended up filling up my flash card with those shots  




> awesome, as always.
> man, everytime i open one of your photos, you outdo yourself. in some really cool ways, you lead a pretty rich life, eh? nice thing is, through your work, we can see that you know it and appreciate it.
> bravo.



thanks toby, i feel my life has been very fortunate- i think what you've said is probably one of best compliments i've ever received.



> Whats the history behind this kiwi fella?



lol, the kiwi was originally designed for a software application i was developing that never flew (yikes bad pun).  Since then its sorta been the subject of alot in-jokes on the forum. The current one comes from this thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4403&start=15


----------



## photobug (Mar 9, 2004)

What great captures Mark! Cool skyline there too. I need some buildings to shoot against!


----------

